# Kitless faux burl with translucent green



## RobS (Aug 5, 2021)

Jowo #6, 11.5mm section
13mm x.8 x 3 cap threads
A Midwesthybrids limited edition blank
M10x.75 section threads 

I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## magpens (Aug 5, 2021)

Very nicely done !!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2021)

Great work.


----------



## Weldon0405 (Sep 6, 2021)

RobS said:


> Jowo #6, 11.5mm section
> 13mm x.8 x 3 cap threads
> A Midwesthybrids limited edition blank
> M10x.75 section threads
> ...


Excellent work!!!!


----------

